# Hair Flairs Professional Hair Tinsel/Hair Bling



## Ricci (Dec 17, 2010)

I just found this site today!  I would love to buy some for special occasions.

This is where you can purchase them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.hairflairs.com/Home.html


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2010)

Tempting........


----------



## Ricci (Dec 17, 2010)

I know!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, these looks so pretty ! Really tempting !


----------

